

How to build your first website in six hours (with a hangover) - Scone
http://www.toddmgreen.com/2011/09/24/how-i-built-my-personal-website-in-six-hours-with-a-hangover/

======
philiphodgen
@scone,

Having built a number of WordPress sites myself, I liked your write-up a lot.
Very understandable for the beginner. My son (age 12) is about to build a
website for his Boy Scout troop and your explanation of the steps will help a
lot.

(Hangover optional for Boy Scouts, of course.)

Now. If only someone would write up a similarly-simple blog post about setting
up a local development environment on a Mac, with brain-dead instructions on
how to roll the finished website (and future updates) to the remote host
(without brain damage) . . . .

(Let me just say I have wrestled with both MAMP and Bitnami and while they are
pretty good, both inflict their own increment of brain damage.)

~~~
Scone
Thanks very much Philip - hope your son's website-building goes well, with or
without a hangover!

------
brackin
Few things. Cool piece for something who's maybe a beginner but not totally
sure for this audience. Also I don't know why this would take six hours? Maybe
with the propagating which would mean it could take 24 hours.

~~~
Scone
@brackin Thanks for the comment. Both fair points. I submitted it because I
thought it might be helpful for experienced people who keep getting asked for
help. The six hours refers to my (fairly leisurely - read non-specialist)
pace; I didn't factor in propagation because I was just counting the time
taken by the creator.

[Edit: reposted so it's threaded with the original comment.]

------
tonilouc
thanks for the post, I had been doing the basic websites myself from the old
form HTML, and this article helped me understand the Wordpress more. I just
hope there's a multiple choice section where in you will just click and
personalize the website without too much complication

~~~
Scone
No worries; thanks. There isn't a multiple-choice section for changing the
look of the site, but the CSS code that determines the look is pretty clearly
laid-out. I'd advise two things: 1) only change one thing at a time, and 2)
before you begin, make a copy of the CSS file so you can always reset if you
need to.

~~~
tonilouc
thanks for the tips, those were very helpful :)

~~~
Scone
No worries - good luck!

